# who love these guys



## diamond_man (Apr 24, 2009)

hi guys... I just got my first scorpion ( flinders ranges scorpion about 2 months ago). i'll admit, i was a little freaked at handling him at first, but now I love him... does anyone else own these cool little guys.


----------



## XKiller (Apr 24, 2009)

i own a different type of scorp but yeah there awesome now i have 3


----------



## Radar (Apr 24, 2009)

Pretty sure you've got a female there (having said that I can't enlarge the pic to get a good look at it).


----------



## brendon93 (Apr 24, 2009)

i have no idea about scorpians, but isnt handling them a little to dangerous and contain to many risks??
also, is it possible to milk a scorpian??


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah I was going to ask a similar question.

To anyone who owns scorpians, are any of them poisonous or do they actually strike you?


----------



## XKiller (Apr 24, 2009)

well im not sure if there venemous to people but they kill there pray by stabing them with there tail im sure theres venom but mine have never striked me tho mine are tiney like 2 cm max


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 24, 2009)

Lovemydragons said:


> Yeah I was going to ask a similar question.
> 
> To anyone who owns scorpians, are any of them poisonous or do they actually strike you?




They are all venomous (hence being a scorpion ). I had Flinders Range scorpions (and still one adult Black Rock Scorpion) and could/can handle all of them without a drama. It's quite amazing really when you realize that if you don't cheese something off, it often reciprocates the same respect (most of the time )


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah so if they're dangerous, and you accidently annoyed one or it accidently hit you, how does their venom affect people? 

Cos I know people have good snakes that sometimes have a bad day and strike, but no harm other than a hole or two and and some bleeding. Ot maybe do scorpions not get so easily annoyed??


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 24, 2009)

i got 3 at home... i think the guy said they were goldern desserts... or something like that.. i really have no idea they were a gift...


----------



## diamond_man (Apr 24, 2009)

i was told a with scorpion sting you just get a bit of blistering and numbness... a bee sting can be more harmfull... it doest bother me though because theyre pretty gentle they just look scary ha!. any one got pics.


----------



## diamond_man (Apr 24, 2009)

how can you tell the sex???


----------



## Noongato (Apr 24, 2009)

I had one. But kinda lost it somehow. I think a guy i know stole it, otherewise its running free somewhere....


----------



## brendon93 (Apr 24, 2009)

i just searched it on google, it came up with many results, i went through a few and found this

http://www.elton.iinet.net.au/page61.html

now, it is north american scorpians not australian ones, but it gives us a pretty good idea, down the bottom of the page it has '_did you know' _facts and one of them is that scorpians kill so many mexicans a year, whether it be lack of medicine or that some scorpians have the potential to kill humans, I'm not sure.


----------



## brendon93 (Apr 24, 2009)

if they had a potential to kill i doubt, you would be able to purchase one without being told this about a thousand times


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 24, 2009)

I have kept Flinders Range and Southern Black Rocks, both are relatively easy to keep and i had no dramas handling either of the species.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 24, 2009)

ok, well I'm alergic to bee stings, so I think I'll stay away from the little buggers all the same. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## diamond_man (Apr 24, 2009)

thankfully the australian scorpions are prety harmless... if by some frek accident i get stung, ill probably get it checked...HA!


----------



## Dave (Apr 24, 2009)

Didn't that guy on animal planet say the further north in Australia the dangerous it is?


----------



## brendon93 (Apr 24, 2009)

i think thats a smart idea


----------



## XKiller (Apr 24, 2009)

mines a (Cercophonius squama) im sure


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 24, 2009)

aha...this is my game...i breed em...and just like with snakes as a pet,dnt expect not to get hurt if they attack,but a sting from an aussie scorp aint that bad,depending on sp.salt lake scorpions hurt,but liocheles are like a bee sting


----------



## PhilK (Apr 25, 2009)

I used to own heaps... sold all of them now. That one is definitely a female.

Hahaha Azn, you make them sound 100x worse than they are. Australian scorpions are wussy - bull ant sting hurts more.


----------



## porkosta (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a rainforest scorpion. It's enclosure sit on top of my dragon enclosures


----------



## PhilK (Apr 25, 2009)

If you want truly awesome invert predators.. get into centipedes! They are hands down the coolest.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 25, 2009)

i have 2 black rocks(m & f) and 1 desert,not knowing very much about looking after these beauties,is there any1 around Newcastle-Maitland (nsw) that we can get to know who can give us some direction about them?


----------



## hornet (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup flinders range scorp, ignore everything that petstore told you, prob a load of rubbish seeing as they told you that scorp is about 2 months olf, thats a good 5+ years old goin by the size. As said it looks fem, easily told apart, the males have a very elongate tail compared to females


----------



## PhilK (Apr 25, 2009)

jacorin said:


> i have 2 black rocks(m & f) and 1 desert,not knowing very much about looking after these beauties,is there any1 around Newcastle-Maitland (nsw) that we can get to know who can give us some direction about them?


www.thegreenscorpion.com.au - go there, join the forum and read the care sheets.

Research pets before buying matey


----------



## JAMES.w (Apr 25, 2009)

Australian scorpions all have venom, butttt none contain a powerful enough venom to put anyone at serious risk, main side effects are swelling and pain, i have 3 lychas sp and 15 black rock scorps


----------



## hornet (Apr 25, 2009)

JAMES.w said:


> Australian scorpions all have venom, butttt none contain a powerful enough venom to put anyone at serious risk, main side effects are swelling and pain, i have 3 lychas sp and 15 black rock scorps



some are a very serious risk to kids and the elderly, some of the larger lychas are probably very very nasty


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 25, 2009)

rednut said:


> Pretty sure you've got a female there (having said that I can't enlarge the pic to get a good look at it).



sorry to pick at you man but how can you tell its a girl at that size and from that picture that its female when ive been breeding scorpions for 6 years now and am pretty sure you can only tell from looking at the "feathers" underneath them. yeah i have some flinders ranges scorpions and some black rocks as my signiature suggest i have a few about 45 atm but once i sell the babies ill have 5


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 25, 2009)

sorry i have to apologise to red i didnt realise it was on a hand from the pic and on the screen im useing at work it looked like a finger tip. but assumeing its female is still wrong females can have the elongated part as well and males can not have it its fairly rare but its never a good way to tell. to check you need to lift it buy the tail and look at the "feathers" if the hairs are very long they are male. if they are short they are female. you do however need to have a referance to pic the diff. and yeah id agree with the others no way thats 2 months old. i can almost garrentee any scorp you buy at a pet shop is wild caught and probably preggo. (between now and 18months from now you will have bubs). i stopped buy them from pet shops and got rid of all my old stuff years ago. i refuse to support the wild catching trade even if pet shops dont care. wich is why i only buy them off green scorpion now.


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 25, 2009)

No Australian scorpion is dangerous to humans, although it can hurt like hell for a while. I think there may have been a case where a baby died from a sting from one though? I'm not sure on details though.


----------



## diamond_man (Apr 26, 2009)

hornet said:


> Yup flinders range scorp, ignore everything that petstore told you, prob a load of rubbish seeing as they told you that scorp is about 2 months olf, thats a good 5+ years old goin by the size. As said it looks fem, easily told apart, the males have a very elongate tail compared to females


 
I didnt say 2 months old... ive ad her for 2 months


----------

